# Designated Potty Area



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

With the snow we've had, and the fact that I spend lots less time in the yard during the winter, I have neglected my duties as household pooper scooper since November. I spent close to 2 hours today picking up crap. I know if I kept up on it better it wouldn't be that bad, but I got to thinking about this method of training a dog to go in one area. 

Anyone on here know anything about how to train a dog to use one particular area, versus using the whole yard as their toilet?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good question, my previous dog did that all by herself as long as I kept it cleaned up, but the newer dog likes to be diverse all over the yard.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm in the same boat you are chaser. My backyard is northfacing and still has some spotting snow on it. I try to keep up but i went out this morning and spent at least an hour and a half just cleaning up the ones i get. I'm thinking of getting a couple kennels and let them poop in there just so I don't have to search the whole backyard for turds. Just the joys of owning a couple dogs!!!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've got my Britt going in one spot. If you're training a new puppy to do this as part of house breaking it's easy. With a dog that already used to having the run of the yard its harder, especially if he's an outside dog. All my dogs are indoor dogs so that's all I can speak to. 

First you have to really clean the whole yard. Spray it down with the hose and really try to rid the place of any obvious smells from previous treasures. Then you have to go back to house breaking duty. Every single time your dog goes out you put him on the leash and walk him straight to where you want the business done. You will have placed a few of his loads there in advance to prep the area. He doesn't get off the leash until he's done his thing in the designated area. Then, of course, lots of praise. 

If this is an outdoor dog then it's going to be very very difficult. You can keep moving his loads to the new spot but don't overcrowd it. They like to have somewhere clean to go. Anytime you catch him getting ready go walk him over to the new spot. Best of luck.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

It's funny you should bring this up. I was recognizing just today that my 10 year old lab is like clock work. Pees in one spot, goes all the way to other side of the yard to take a dump.

As far as cleaning it up, kids make great pooper scoopers. :mrgreen:


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

I am going to have to agree with twinkielk about the in door dog thing. My dog is an out side dog. She has a kennel and does go in there but unlike the house you don't know when they went if you are not out there when it happens. I let my pup out to play and train and it is a hassle to get her to go in one area. She will pee all over but I have found she prefers one part of the yard so if I keep it cleaned up she stay's in that area. I did not train this and I did try to train her to go in one area but back to her being out side all the time and I would have to sit there for sometimes hours to get her to go in the area I want. I even tried to tie her so she only had room for that area that I wanted and she would not go. I tried for a few hours at different times of the day,(morning, afternoon, evening) and every time she would not go. I would let her off the leash to really stretch her legs and with in five to ten minutes there would be a chocolate surprise in the area she preferred. I finally gave up and just keep that area clean that she prefers. Good luck!


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> As far as cleaning it up, kids make great pooper scoopers. :mrgreen:


amen to that.* i did 18 years worth! * im now 26.


----------

